# خبر عاجل جدا



## answer me muslims (14 أبريل 2006)

لقد تم الاعتداء على ثلاثه كنائس فى مناطق متفرقه فى الاسكندريه واخر الانباء تقول اصابه ثمانيه اقباط واحتمال فى مقتل ثلاثه منهم
وباذن المسيح سوف اتابع الخبر وانزلكم الجديد اول بااول


----------



## zaki (14 أبريل 2006)

*انا  عرفت  ان  الكنائس  هى  

كنيسة  القديسين  مار مرقس البابا  بطرس
كنيسة القديس مارجرجس الحضرة 


حاول  تصور  اى  حاجة  يا  انسر *


----------



## answer me muslims (14 أبريل 2006)

*لاعتداء على المصليين أثناء خروجهم من كنيسة القديسين مارمرقس والبابا بطرس حى بشر بالإسكندرية بالسيوف وسقط واحد قتلا وأصاب اثنين فى حالة خطرة وتم نقلهم المستشفى ونم محاصرة الكنيسة بقوات الأمن وجدير بالذكر ان هذا اليوم هو يوم جمعة ختام الصوم الكبير وبداية الاحتفالات بأسبوع الآم وعيد القيامة المجيد http://www.copts-united.com/
*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (14 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا يحرققك يا إبن آمنة يا ابو الإرهاب*



			
				zaki قال:
			
		

> *انا عرفت ان الكنائس هى *
> *كنيسة القديسين مار مرقس البابا بطرس*
> *كنيسة القديس مارجرجس الحضرة *
> *حاول تصور اى حاجة يا انسر *







كله بسببك يا  إبن آمنة يا صلعم


----------



## artamisss (14 أبريل 2006)

*الاخبار بالتفاصيل*

 
 نقلا عن موقع العربيه نت


شنها 3 أشخاص بأسلحة بيضاء
مقتل مسيحي مصري وإصابة 16 آخرين في اعتداءات طائفية بالاسكندرية






كنيسة سانت كاثرين بالإسكندرية (الصورة من الأرشيف)  

القاهرة-وكالات

أفاد مصدر أمني مصري أن مسيحيا قتل وأصيب 16  بعد ثلاث هجمات متزامنة قام بها ثلاثة شبان بالاسلحة البيضاء على ثلاث كنائس في مدينة الاسكندرية الساحلية. وقال المصدر إن ثلاثة شبان يرتدون ملابس رثة كملابس الشحاذين هاجموا ثلاث كنائس في مدينة الاسكندرية في حدود الساعة العاشرة والنصف صباحا بالتوقيت المحلي أثناء أداء المسيحيين لصلاتهم.

وأضاف أن المهاجمين استخدموا السيوف البيضاء والسكاكين في هجموهم على كنائس "مار جرجس" في الحضرة و"القديسين" في سيدي بشر "وأبو قير" في أبو قير.

وتابع المصادر أن أحد المصلين المسيحيين قتل بينما أصيب شخصان في كنيسة مارجرجس وعشرة أشخاص في كنيسة القديسين وأربعة أشخاص في كنيسة أبو قير. وأشار إلى أن الاشخاص الثلاثة لاذوا بالفرار فيما تقوم الشرطة بحملات تفتيش مكثفة للعثور عليهم.

وقال إن قوات الشرطة بدأت بفرض أطواق أمنية مشددة على مناطق تجمع المسيحيين في محاولة للسيطرة على أي رد فعل أو اشتباكات بين مسلمين ومسيحيين.

وكانت مدينة الاسكندرية شهدت اشتباكات طائفية حادة في شهر أكتوبر/تشرين الاول الماضي عندما قام أكثر من عشرة الآف مسلم بمحاصرة كنيسة مارجرجس بعد أنباء عن توزيع أشرطة تحتوي على مسرحية صورت في الكنيسة عام 2002 قيل أنها تضمنت إساءات إلى الاسلام. وقتلت في الاشتباكات راهبة مسيحية فيما أحرقت أجزاء من الكنيسة.


----------



## artamisss (14 أبريل 2006)

*بقيهالاخبار*


 نقلا عن ال bbc world

هاجم ثلاثة رجال مسلحين بالسكاكين المصلين في ثلاثة كنائس قبطية في مدينة الاسكندرية اثناء اقامة قداس يوم الجمعة. 

وقالت مصادر في الشرطة المصرية إن شخصا واحدا قتل واصيب 17 بجراح جراء هذه الهجمات. 

واضاف المسؤولون ان الشرطة لم تتمكن من اعتقال أي من الجناة، وان التحقيق في الحادث ما زال مستمرا. 

وقد تجمع مئات الاقباط الغاضبين خارج الكنائس المستهدف عقب الحوادث. 

والكنائس المستهدفة هي كنيسة القديسين في حي سيدي بشر وسط المدينة حيث اصيب عشرة مصلين، وكنيسة مار جرجس القريبة منها حيث اصيب ثلاثة، وكنيسة اخرى في ابو قير حيث اصيب اربعة مصلين بجراح. 

ونقلت وكالة اسوشيتيدبريس عن شهود عيان قولهم إن مناوشات اندلعت بين المسلمين والمسيحيين في منطقة سيدي بشر لاحقا.


----------



## oesi no (14 أبريل 2006)

بسم الثالوث القدوس 
فى صباح اليوم طل علينا احد المسئولين يقول:
عددالجرحى5
وقتيل واحد عمره80 سنة
وقال اية مات من الصدمة
وان هناك شخص واحد بسيفين هجم على المصلين وهم خارجين وباين علية انة مختل عقليا  
نفسى افهم حاجة واحدة الكنائس الثلاثة (مش اتنين) على ما اظن فى مسافة كبيرة بينهم كيف يقوم شخص واحد بالهجوم عليهم فى ذات الوقت واذا كان هو مختل عقليا طب وهو بيهجم عليهم بيقول فداك يا رسول اللة   

وبسم الصليب عندنا اعلام جامد جداااااا
اتنين مصابين خرجو وباقى تلاتة يخرجو النهاردة اخرالنهار   طيب و12 واحد كمان اتصابو منهم اتنين 
فى حالة حرجة يخرجو النهاردة برضو
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## oesi no (14 أبريل 2006)

على فكرة نسيت اقولكم ان حضرة المحافظ ابو شفافية قال ان الامن مشكورا قبض على هذا المختل


----------



## oesi no (14 أبريل 2006)

نقلا عن وكالة cnn
*CAIRO, Egypt (AP) -- One person is dead and more than a dozen others wounded in attacks on worshipers today at three Coptic Christian churches in Egypt.*
The simultaneous assaults in the Mediterranean city of Alexandria were carried out during Friday Mass by knife-wielding assailants.
Police have set up checkpoints but the attackers got away.
At least two of 17 people hurt are in serious condition.
Hundreds of Christians have gathered outside the churches and some fighting is reported between them and Muslims.
The attacks came on what is Good Friday to most of the world's Christians. Egypt's Coptic Christians and other followers of the Greek Orthodox church celebrate the holiday a week later.


----------



## artamisss (14 أبريل 2006)

*رويترز وcnn*

 نقلا عن رويترز:
[القاهرة (رويترز) - قال مسؤولو امن وشرطة ان ثلاثة مصريين قتلوا مصليا مسيحيا واصابوا ثلاثة اخرين يوم الجمعة في هجمات بالسكاكين على ثلاث كنائس في مدينة الاسكندرية الساحلية.

وقال مسؤول امن طلب عدم نشر اسمه "نعتقد ان الرجال الثلاثة كانوا يعملون معا لتنفيذ الهجمات."

وقال انه القي القبض على الثلاثة بعد الهجمات وتم اعتقال شخص رابع قبل ان يتمكن من شن هجوم مماثل على كنيسة رابعة في حي سبورتنج.

وقال المسؤولون ان محمود عبد الجليل وهو موظف حكومة سابق فصل من عمله لاصابته بمرض عقلي قتل مصليا عمره 67 عاما في كنيسة مار جرجس بمنطقة الحضرة بالاسكندرية.

وقال المسؤولون ان محمد صلاح الدين وهو طالب تخرج من الجامعة في الاونة الاخيرة اصاب ثلاثة مصلين في كنيسة القديسين في منطقة سيدي بشر بالاسكندرية وهاجم شخص مجهول المصلين في كنيسة العذراء في منطقة فليمينج. وقالوا انه لم يصب احد في حادث فليمينج.

وشهدت الاسكندرية احتجاجات عنيفة في اكتوبر تشرين الاول لان كنيسة عرضت مسرحية قال المتظاهرون انها مهينة للاسلام. ومات ثلاثة اشخاص عندما اشتبك المحتجون مع الشرطة.

والعلاقات بين المسلمين والمسيحيين في مصر سلمية بصفة عامة لكن تتفجر احداث عنف من وقت لاخر ولاسيما في عام 1999 عندما قتل 22 شخصا في قرية الكشح بصعيد مصر






 نقلا عن  cnn  بالعربيه 
مصرع شخص وجرح 12 في هجوم على كنائس مصرية 
1546 (GMT+04:00) - 14/04/06



شغب سابق بين المسلمين والمسيحيين بالإسكندرية 

القاهرة، مصر (CNN) -- قالت الشرطة المصرية إن مسلحين بالمدي هاجموا، الجمعة، ثلاث كنائس في محافظة الإسكندرية في مصر، ما أدى إلى مصرع شخص، وجرح 12 آخرين على الأقل.

وأكد مسؤول شرطي أن الهجمات جاءت متزامنة ومنفصلة، وأن المهاجمين فروا، فيما سارعت الشرطة إلى تطويق الكنائس، وإقامة نقاط تفتيش لمطاردة المنفذين.

وقال المسؤول إن أحد المصلين بالكنائس قُضي على الفور، وأن اثنين من المصابين في حالة خطرة، نقلاً عن الأسوشيتد برس.

ويأتي الهجوم قبيل عيد الفصح الذي يحتفل به المسيحيون في الشرق في 23 أبريل/نيسان الحالي، وتقام فيه الصلوات المسيحية بالكنائس يومياً.

وعقب الهجمات، تظاهر مئات المسيحيين أمام الكنائس احتجاجاً. وقال شهود إن اشتباكات نشبت بين مسلمين ومسيحيين في ضاحية "سيدي بشر" بالإسكندرية.

وفي فبراير/شباط الماضي، اعتقلت قوات الأمن المصرية 15 شخصاً بعد اشتباكات بين مسلمين ومسيحيين أقباط في قرية "عزبة واصف" جنوب القاهرة. كما أضرم المشتبكون النار في ثلاثة منازل.

واندلعت الاشتباكات بعد أن عارض مسلمون بناء منشأة تابعة للأقباط أكدوا أنها يمكن أن تكون صالحة لإنشاء كنيسة.

ووفقاً للقانون المصري، يتعين الحصول على موافقة من الحكومة لبناء كنيسة.

ويمثل الأقباط نحو 10 بالمائة من سكان مصر البالغ عددهم 72 مليوناً.

ويعيش الأقباط في سلام إلى جنب المسلمين، غير أنهم يشتكون من التفرقة، التي يقولون إنهم يتعرضون لها كلما تعلق الأمر بالتوظيف، ولاسيما في مناصب الإدارة العليا





نقلا   عن  الجزيرة نت  :
أفاد مراسل الجزيرة في القاهرة بأن مسيحيا مصريا قتل وأصيب 17 آخرون على الأقل بهجمات متزامنة بالأسلحة البيضاء استهدفت ثلاث كنائس بمدنية الإسكندرية على ساحل البحر المتوسط. 

وقالت الأنباء إن ثلاثة أفراد يرتدون ملابس رثة ويرفعون شعارات دينية هاجموا بالسيوف والسكاكين في نفس التوقيت كنائس مار جرجس والقديسين والعذراء في أحياء محرم بك وفلمنغ وسيدي بشر.

وذكر أحد المصابين للجزيرة أن شخصاً كان يحمل سيفين هاجمه رافعا شعارات تقول "إلا رسول الله". وذكرت مصادر الشرطة أن عددا من المصابين في حال خطر.
/SIZE]


 نقلا  عن  ميدل ايست اونلاين 
قتيل وجرحى في هجوم مسلح على كنائس مصرية

مهاجمون يطعنون مصلين اقباط بالسلاح الابيض في عملية تستهدف ثلاثة كنائس قبطية بالاسكندرية. 

ميدل ايست اونلاين
الاسكندرية - افاد مصدر في الشرطة المصرية ان شخصا قتل واصيب ما لا يقل عن 17 آخرين الجمعة في هجمات شنها ثلاثة اشخاص مسلحين بسكاكين على ثلاث كنائس قبطية في الاسكندرية (شمال مصر).

وتوفي نصحي عطا جرجس متأثرا بجروحه بعد ادخاله المستشفى. وقد اصيب في الهجوم على كنيسة القديسين في سيدي بشر (شرق الاسكندرية) حيث جرح شخصان آخران على الاقل على ما اوضح المصدر ذاته.

وشن المهاجمون الثلاثة اللذين كان كل واحد منهم مسلحا بسكينين، هجومهم بالتزامن تقريبا قرابة الساعة التاسعة بالتوقيت المحلي (الساعة السابعة ت.غ.) على ثلاث كنائس في ثلاثة احياء مختلفة في المدينة وقاموا بطعن مصلين اقباط


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (14 أبريل 2006)

*حادث فردى يا جماعة مثلا كل المذابح العرقي&#157*



			
				artamisss قال:
			
		

> محمود عبد الجليل وهو موظف حكومة سابق فصل من عمله لاصابته بمرض عقلي قتل مصليا عمره 67 عاما في كنيسة مار جرجس بمنطقة الحضرة بالاسكندرية.


*أى ان الحادث حادث فردى كالعادة و الجانى ليس له اى اتجاهات فكرية او عقائدية او سياسية او دينية و ليس له اى ارتباطات تنظيمية و لم يسبق له ان ابدى رأيا فى اى شأن من شئون الحياة   و هو مريض عقليا و يعالج بمستشفى المجانين من قبل ولادته*


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أبريل 2006)

*يكشف الاسلام عن وجهه القبيح الحقيقي

سحقا لعبدة الشيطان الذي يدعو نفسه بالاسلام 

ارحم يا سيدي ابناءك من بطش شيطان الاسلام *


----------



## ++menooo++ (14 أبريل 2006)

ربنا معاكم يا مصريين يا اقباط
ربنا يكون دايما معانا هو اللى هينصفنا


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أبريل 2006)

*يمكنك ان تشاهد احداث العنف بالفيديو هنا

http://www.christpal.com/

كما انه يوجد فيديو لشهيد المسيح الذي يقولون انه مات بالصدمة

يمكنكم ان تروا هنا مدي كذب وسائل الاعلام المصرية*


----------



## answer me muslims (14 أبريل 2006)

صور من مكان الحادث




+++++++++++++++++++++++




+++++++++++++++++++++++++




+++++++++++++++++++++++




++++++++++++++++++++++




++++++++++++++++++++++









++++++++++++++++++++++++==



​


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

*لا الوم من يقول انه متل عقلا... فهو مسلم يطبق اقوال قرأنه الشيطاني...*


----------



## answer me muslims (14 أبريل 2006)

شاهد فيديو 



​


----------



## ++menooo++ (14 أبريل 2006)

انتشار امني مكثف في الاسكندرية غداة تظاهرات اوقعت ثلاثة قتلىانتشرت قوات الامن المصرية بكثافة اليوم السبت في الاسكندرية حيث قتل ثلاثة اشخاص في مواجهات استمرت حتى فجر اليوم بين الشرطة ومتظاهرين مسلمين.ونقلت وكالة مهر للانباء عن وكالة الصحافة الفرنسية ان المتظاهرين كانوا يحتجون علي اسطوانه مدمجه ((دي في دي ) لمسرحيه قالوا انها عرضت في كنسيه واعتبروا انها مسيئه للاسلام.  
ومنعت الشرطه صباح اليوم حركه مرور السيارات في شارع محرم بك حيث تقع كنيسه مار جرجس التي تجمع امامها الاف من المتظاهرين المسلمين بعد ظهر امس الجمعه احتجاجا علي المسرحيه التي يعتقدون انها عرضت بها خلال شهر رمضان الحالي.  
كما اقامت قوات الامن حواجز امنيه عند المداخل الرئيسيه لهذا الشارع حيث تمركزت عشر شاحنات علي الاقل تحمل جنودا من قوات الامن المركزي (مكافحه الشغب ) واقيمت  حواجز ايضا في كل الشوارع الجانبيه المتفرعه عنه التي انتشر رجال الامن فيها 
وكان حوالي 5 آلاف متظاهر تجمعوا امس بعد صلاه الجمعه امام الكنيسه مرددين شعارات تدعو الي الدفاع عن الاسلام.
  وتدخلت الشرطه مستخدمه العصي لفض التظاهرات التي استمرت عده ساعات قبل الافطار ثم استونفت عقب صلاه التراويح في المساء.
وقال بيان للداخليه المصريه ان "عناصر متطرفه من بين المتظاهرين اصروا علي تصعيد الموقف وجنح البعض لحرق بعض المحلات التجاريه في المنطقه ما اضطر قوات الشرطه للتعامل معهم باستخدام القنابل المسيله للدموع". 
واكدت مصادر امنيه ان الشرطه استخدمت كذلك الرصاص المطاطي لتفرقه المتظاهرين الذين كانوا يلقون الحجاره علي الشرطه وباتجاه الكنيسه الملاصقه لمسجد اولاد الشيخ الذي خرج منه عدد كبير من المتظاهرين.   
وقتل ثلاثه متظاهرين في المواجهات واصيب عشرات آخرون والقي القبض علي 53 من الذين شاركوا في التظاهرات  
وكانت الاحداث بدات قبل اسبوع عندما تجمع عده آلاف من المسلمين لدي خروجهم من صلاه الجمعه امام كنيسه ماري جرجس احتجاجا علي الاسطوانه المدمجه للمسرحيه وطالبوا باعتذار علني من بطريريك الاقباط البابا شنوده الثالث وبعزل المسوول عن الكنيسه.      
واكد مدير ديوان البطريركيه القبطيه في الاسكندريه رمزي عبد النسيم  ان "المسرحيه عرضت مره واحده وليوم واحد منذ سنتين وتم ايقافها بعد ذلك " 
ونفي ان تكون الكنيسه مسووليه عن طبعها وتوزيعها علي شريط مدمج قائلا "لا نعرف من وزع هذا الشريط وكيف حصل عليه اصلا". 
واكد عبد النسيم ان البابا شنوده الثالث الغي حفل افطار كان دعا اليه اليوم السبت في الاسكندريه بمناسبه شهر رمضان ولم يات الي المدينه امس الجمعه كما كان مقررا.     
ولكن محافظ الاسكندريه الذي زار موقع المواجهات صباح اليوم اكد ان "البابا ارجا الافطار ولم يلغه " وقلل من شان الاحداث مؤكدا انه "شغب بسيط ويتم التحقيق فيه./انتهى/


----------



## ++menooo++ (14 أبريل 2006)

طلب استغاثه لزوى القلوب الرحيمه
مقدمه لسيادكم/ نوس عبده نوس زوج للسيده/ سهير ميخائيل مسعود 
التى اشتد عيها المرض وتعانى من :-
نزيف سكرى على شبكية العين اليمنى واليسرى
وقد عانت كثيرا من المرض حتى اضطرت الى اجراء عمليه بتر للساق اليمنى 
ما ذادت الحاله سوءا وتحتاج الى عمليه جراحيه فى العينين
وتكاليف العمليه باهظه وانا عامل بسيط لا استطيع ان اوفر لها مصاريف العمليه
وفوجئت بوقوع سقف بيتى وانا الان حائر استغيث بكم فأغيثونى

قررت مستشفى جامعة الاسكندريه ان تكاليف العمليه تزيد 6 الاف جنيه مصرى
وبحثت كثيرا عن طريق لعلاجها فلم اجد واخبرونى اهل الخير ان هذه الحاله من الممكن ان تعالج على نفقة الدوله حيث انى غير قادر على مصاريف علاجها 
ولا استطيع ان اقف عاجزا وزوجتى و ام اولادى تموت ولا اجد ثمن علاجها انقذونى واسرتى من الهلاك 
بإسم الانسانيه والرحمه
أأنتظر موتها البطيىء الذى قد يتسبب فى ضياع مستقبل اولادى ايضا اذا ما العمل 
ارسل لكم بأستغاثتى وانا ارجو من زوى القلوب الرحيمه ان يساعدونى او يرشدونى الى الطريق كيف تعالج زوجتى 
المستشفيات الحكوميه ضعيفة الامكانيات ولا توفر لزوجتى العلاج
والعميليه مستعجله فأين الذهاب اغيثونى بالله عليكم
العنوان /شارع الزعيم حسنى مبارك بجوار مسجد الايمان العامريه الاسكندريه
ت 4493371 
مرفق صوره من تقرير المستشفى عن حالة بتر ساقها
وصوره من مستشفى جامعة الاسكندريه عن حالة عينيها
وصوره من كرنيه مديريه الشئون الاجتماعيه
ولسيادكم وافر الشكر


----------



## ++menooo++ (14 أبريل 2006)

*!!!

بقلم: نزيه يوسف

† تابعت تلك الاحداث الحزينه التى حدثت فى حى محرم بك بالاسكندرية كما تابعها غيرى من كل انحاء العالم وكل المهتمين بقضايا الاقباط من خلال شبكات الانترنيت والقنوات الفضائية ، ووجدت نفسى ابكى بمرارة واردت ان اكون بين اخوتى الاقباط فى بوتقه الألم والاضطهاد والخوف من المجهول ، وجدت نفسى ابكى واصرخ بمرارة على تلك الحاله السيئه التى وصل اليها الاقباط فى مصر ( لو رأيتم صفحات مقالى هذا وانا اكتب لوجدتم دموعى قد امتزجت بحبر القلم!! تعكرت عيناى .. توقفت عن الكتابه!!)
عودة لأحداث الاسكندريه، ما هز كيانى من الداخل بعنف هو صورة الاخت الفاضله الراهبه تاسونى سارة وهى تسقط مدرجه فى دمائها على سلم المدخل الرئيسى لكنيسه مارجرجس اثر طعنه سكين غادرة من احد الغوغاء العاطلين المهوسين دينيا، ان هذه الصورة الداميه لابد ان تعرض على رؤساء الوفود العالميه فى المنظمه الدوليه وهى كفيله بهز ضمير الرأى العالمى المتحضر، وكفيله ايضا بأن تهز اعتى القلوب قساوة وتجبر، ولكن للأسف لا توجد فى بلادنا قلوب إنسانيه تحس وتشعر، لقد اصبحوا وحوش كاسرة تريد الانقضاض على الاقباط والإجهاز عليهم، ومازال هؤلاء المسئولين يتحدثون عن الوحدة الوطنية والنسيج الواحد دون ذرة خجل واحدة، لا أجد من الالفاظ الراقيه لأصف بها رئيس الدوله واعضاء حكومته سوى انهم جميعا" انعدمت فيهم المروءة والشهامه وحمايه الضعيف ( ولا اقول حقوق المواطنه والقانون فهم ابعد بكثير عن هذه الامور) هل اتفقتم جميعا (حكومه واخوان) على الاجهاز على الاقباط واذلالهم ، فكلا الطرفين يريد أن يظهر ضعف الآخر امام العالم والضحيه الاقباط، فالاخوان يريدون إظهار الدوله بمظهر الضعف وحكومة مبارك تريد ان تقول للعالم هؤلاء هم البديل اذا تركنا الحكم والطرفان فى شد وجذب ولكنهما فى معسكر واحد ضد الاقباط، ان الحاله السيئه التى وصلت اليها بلادنا لا تبشر بالخير ابدا" وبلادنا فى طريقها السريع لأن تصبح امارة افغانيه اخرى.
أى جرم ارتكبه الاقباط لينالوا كل هذا الظلم الصارخ والاعتداءات المتكرره على كنائسهم وممتلكاتهم وارواحهم، لقد انعدم الضمير تماما فى كل رجالات الحكم ولم يعد هناك ولا انسان واحد ينطق كلمه حق ودماء الاقباط تنزف فى الشوارع ورئيس الدوله دخل فى بيات شتوى طويل بعد ذلك التمثيليه الانتخابيه الهزيله. الاقباط يعيشون حاله رعب شامل ولم يعد باستطاعتهم الخروج من منازلهم وهناك ما يشير الى هويتهم الدينيه، فالمرأة القبطيه لا تستطيع ان تجازف بالخروج الى الشارع وهناك طعنه سكين غادرة من جبان تنتظرها فى اى مكان، فإذا كانت هذه حال الاقباط فى الاسكندرية التى كانت منارة العلم وعنوان التحضر فكم يكون حاله الاقباط فى القرى والنجوع والكفور والعشوائيات.
ان اسباب تلك الاحداث كما يدعون هو تلك المسرحيه (كنت اعمى والآن ابصر) التى عرضت منذ سنتين وليوم واحد فقط وداخل الكنيسه وهى تسىء الى الاسلام كما يدعون، وإذا كان ذلك صحيحا فيبقى السؤال: من هو الشخص او الجهه التى قامت بطبع وتوزيع (CD) على آلاف المتظاهرين ولماذا اختار مصطفى بكرى هذا الوقت بالذات لتهييج المسلمين ضد الاقباط، وهل هناك صله بين تلك الاحداث الداميه والانتخابات البرلمانيه المقبله ام ان حاله الاحتقان العنصرى ضد الاقباط قائمه بفعل التحريض المستمر من وسائل الاعلام المرئيه والمسموعه والمقروئه وكان نشر تفاصيل هذه المسرحيه هو القشه التى قصمت ظهر البعير.
اصابع الاتهام موجهه للمرشح الاخوانى الشهير اسامه جادو المرشح عن دائره محرم بك، وهو الذى طالب قداسه البابا بالاعتذار فى عدة صحف وهو نفس الطلب بالضبط الذى رددته حشود الغوغاء والارهابيين الذين حاصروا الكنيسه، وهو نفس الطلب الذى اخذ يتردد فى الصحف والتليفزيون على لسان اعضاء جماعه الاخوان المسلمين (المحظوره) ( خللى بالك من المحظوره ديه التى تلصق باسم الجماعه لذر الرماد فى العيون).
واصبح الآن حديث الساعه هو اعتذار قداسه البابا وضاعت حقوق الاقباط الذين ضربت كنائسهم ونهبت ممتلكاتهم وازهقت ارواحهم وجرحاهم الذين مازالوا فى المستشفيات ، وبدلا من ان يطالب رجال الاعلام الدوله بعقاب المجرمين والمحرضين والقتله اصبحت المطالبه الآن بالاعتذار !!! ومِن مَن ؟؟ من قداسه البابا شخصيا رمز الاقباط لإذلالهم وهذا هو المقصود، لقد اعجبنى رد نيافه الانبا موسى فى هذا الصدد حينما قال: هل معنى ذلك ان نطالب شيخ الازهر الاعتذار عن الاعمال الفنيه التى اساءت للمسيحيه مثل مسلسل (اوان الورد) وفيلم (بنت من شبرا) وغيره كثير، ان قداسه البابا رمز للاقباط وليس معنى ان كان احد الاقباط قد اساء للاسلام ( كما يدعون) ان نطالب قداسه البابا بالاعتذار.
وهذا الكلام منطقى جدا" والا كان معنى ذلك ان نطالب فضيله شيخ الازهر بالاعتذار نيابه عن آلاف الائمه والمشايخ (خريجى الازهر) الذين يلعنون الاقباط والديانه المسيحيه ولا تخلوا جمله لهم بدون ان يذكروا اليهود والنصارى بلعناتهم وسبابهم على رؤوس الاشهاد والجموع الغفيره من ورائهم تردد آمين .. آمين.
إننا لا نريد لقداسه البابا ان يعتذر .. فلم يرتكب جرما يعتذر عنه واعتذاره يقسم ظهر الاقباط ويذلهم وهذا ما يريده الاخوان.
وكانت نتيجه هذه الاحداث الداميه تنازل المرشح القبطى فى دائره محرم بك المهندس/ ماهر خله عن خوض الانتخابات البرلمانيه ، ولم يبق الا الوزير القبطى على قائمه مرشحى الحزب الوطنى البالغه 444 مرشحا؟!!! واحد فقط يارئيس مصر!!! العل هذا هو رد الجميل للاقباط الذين انتخبوك!! أهذا هو العدل والانصاف والنسيج الواحد يارئيس البلاد!! اين حمرة الخجل يا حكومة الاخوان!!! لم تتركوا شيئا من مطالب الاخوان الا ونفذتموه ، لقد اصبح جهاز امن الدوله اسلامى والحكم المحلى اسلامى (من المحافظ حتى اصغر عمده) ووزارة الإعلام اسلاميه ونيابه الدوله اسلاميه والقضاء اسلامى وسلك التدريس الجامعى (الاسلامى) ووزارة دفع المسلمين وصحيفة الاهرام (الاسلاميه) ، ولم يعد هناك إدارة او منفذ لم تصل اليه يد الاخوان، لقد وصلتوا بالبلاد الى حاله احتقان دين شامله لا رجعه فيها، والمنافسه بين مبارك والاخوان على من يكون اكثر تشددا ضد الاقباط لتضييق الحلقه والخناق عليهم لكى لا يجدوا غير طريق الاسلام بديلا ليعيشوا فى سلام ليجدوا الفتات الذى يسد رمقهم.
اننا نتمنى لو تنازل الوزير القبطى عن ترشيح نفسه احتجاجا" على احداث الاسكندريه ( فلن يؤثر ذلك على مركزه الوزارى فالدوله تحتاجه لهذا المنصب ) ولكن التنازل يعطى دفعه معنويه كبيره لقضايا الاقباط، ونحن نطالب الاقباط الذين سيجرى تعيينهم فى المجلس الجديد (وهم عادة لا يزيدون عن ثلاثه او اربعه) الا يقبلوا التعيين او ان يقوموا بالاستقاله بعد التعيين كموقف وطنى شريف ستذكره لهم الاجيال القادمه، فحتى لو صار المجلس الجديد (اسلاميا) بالكامل ، فأن هذا سيكون افضل الف مرة من وجود تلك الحفنه القليله التى يجرى ادخالها المجلس بهدف واحد فقط هو تقديم ورقه توت هزيله جافه لتغطيه عورات النظام، ولكن للأسف اشك كثيرا فى ان يفعلوا ذلك فكل (نصارى السلطه) هم ابواق للحكومه وضد الاقباط على طول الخط.
___________________________
أول مرة فى حياتى رأيت البابا يبكى ، هذا الجبل الصخر الصامد بإيمانه وآرائه يبكى فى محاضرة الاربعاء بالكاتدرائيه المرقسيه بالعباسيه من خلال شرائط الفيديو بعد احداث الاسكندريه ، لم يبكى وهو فى قمه خلافه مع الرئيس الاهوج السادات ولا يوم عزله بقرار ارعن ولا حتى فى احداث الزاويه الحمراء التى راح ضحيتها مئات الاقباط ولا فى احداث الكشح التى استشهد فيها 21 قبطيا ولا فى احلك الظروف حينما نادت الكنيسه باعتكاف وكانت الدوله على وشك اقرار قانون الردة؟!!
ترى ما الذى ابكاك يا قداسه البابا ؟!!!
- هل استشعرت بالغبن الواقع على ابنائك ولم تستطع ان تفعل شيئا سوى الصلاة .
- هل احسست بأن الدائره تضيق عليهم يوما بعد يوم وليس هناك مكان فى هذه الدائره الجهنميه التى وضعتهم بين انياب الاخوان ومقصله الحكومه.
- او انك تساءلت فى نفسك أليس هناك من يقول ولو كلمه حق واحدة.
- او انه كثر عليك الاعداء من كل جانب حتى من داخل الكنيسه ذاتها ووجدت نفسك وحيدا تحاجى عن اولادك الذين يريدون ان يفترسوهم وهم احياء.
انا وكل الاقباط فى كل ارجاء الدنيا احسسنا بك وانت تردد الآيه (تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين وثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم...) ولم تستطع ان نكمل وانفجرت ينابيع الدموع الحزينه من مقلتيك لتغسل قلبك الحزين ، وانسابت ايضا معك دموع الاقباط فى كل مكان. 
لا .. يا قداسة البابا لن يرضى الله بهذا الظلم وسيستمع الى صلاتك ودموعك من اجل الاقباط، ولن ينسى الاقباط ابدا على مر العصور هذه الدموع الغاليه، وشعب هذه الدموع لن يهلك ابدا" والله لن ينسى شعبه ابدا". هذه الدموع لن تضيع يا قداسة البابا فأنت فى قلوبنا الى الابد.*


----------



## Michael (15 أبريل 2006)

فضلات كلبى انظف منهم ومن رسولهم


----------



## maarttina (15 أبريل 2006)

*ألم يفض الكيل بعد يا اقباط ؟؟؟*

*لو زاد الأنين بدموع لو طالت سنين الجوع لا يمكن لا يمكن لا يمكن انكرك يا يسوع 
لو اصبح ربيعي خريف وجعت ومالاقتلي رغيف 
وحطوا فوق رقابتي السيف 
لا يمكن لا يمكن لا يمكن هنكرك يا يسوع 
صحيح هما معاهم سيوف وقنابل ومسدسات صحيح هما بالملايين 
كل ده صحيح بس برضو هتفتضلوا ولاد الجاريه العبده هاجر 
انتم اولاد الجاريه وهتفضلوا اولاد جاريه 
اقتلوا وادبحوا تفتكروا كده هنسكت ؟؟
تفتكروا سيوفكم هتمنع كلمة الحق زي ما منعتها زمان ؟؟
طبعا مش هيحصل حزني مش علي اللي ماتوا يا مسلميين حزني عليكم انتم يا من تخيل لك نفسك انك تقتل دفاعا عن الهك 
الهك القواد المنتقم الظالم المكار الحقير 
الهك الضعيف الذي لا يستطيع عن ذاته اله كلب هو ده الهكم يا مسلميين 
اعملوا اكتر من كده دبحوا اكتر واقتلوا اكتر خلوها بحور دم يا مسلميين بس خليكوا فاكريين ان يومكم قرب اوي يا مصريين يا مسلميين يا مصدر الارهاب في االعالم كله 
ورسولكم ابن الزانية امنة هيبقي اضحوكة البشرية اكتر ما هو 
استمروا فيما تفعلوه مش هنسكت والقتل والدم مش هيقطع السنتنا عن الحق اللي عرفناه ان دين محمد ما هو الا دين ارهاب وقتل ونجاسه ودعارة وعهر وسفاهات لا تنتهي 
هذا هو دين اله الاسلام هذا هو دينكم يا مسلميين ؟؟؟
اظن من الان فصاعدا لن اسمي اي محمدي بغير ارهابي يا شوية كلاب حراميه جيتوا سرقتوا بلدنا ودمرتوها وبتسرقوا فلوس الناس الغلابي تصرفوهم علي الازهر 
يا مبارك يا نجس كما رسولك يا مبارك يا احقر وازبل مخلوقات الله زي محمدك لو حصلت حاجة زي ده في اي دولة رئسها كان استقال 
طول ما ابن محمد اللي اسمه مبارك وحكومته ده في الحكم لسه ولسه هتشوفوا يا اقباط 
الكلب ابن محمد اللقيط راح فتح للارهابيين مجلس الشعب يدخلوه علشان يتقي شرهم وكل ده علي حسابكم يا اقباط ولسه ياما هتشوفوا 
اتكلموا انطقوا كفاية بأه 
هلك شعبي من اجل عدم المعرفة 
اعرفوا حقوقكم يا شعب المسيح 
اصرخوا فاضل ايه باقي ليكم بناتكم بتتخطف ولادكم بتتقتل جوا كنايسكم 
مش عارفه مستنيين يحصل ايه فاضل ان كل مسلم يدخل ياخد زوجة اي مسيحي من ايدها قدام عينيه وهو بيتفرج عليه 
ايه اللي فاضل ؟؟
فهموني هتجنن ؟؟؟
لسه يا مسيحيين بتقولوا المسلميين اخواتنا وكويسيين و اولاد حلال ؟
عرفتوا اخرة اختلاطكم بالظلام يا اقباط هي ده النتيجة الطبيعية 
ماعنديش كلام تاني اقوله ليكم يا تصحوا من غيبوبتكم ده اما ماتشتكوش من اي ظلم استحملوا وانتو ساكتيين 
الرب يسوع يعزي اسر الناس اللي ماتت *


----------



## Michael (15 أبريل 2006)

طب قوليلى انا عن نفسى ممكن اعمل اية 

كلام وبنكتب

شكاوى وبنقدم

بلاغات وبنسجل

مش ناقص غير ان لجنة حقوق الانسان يجوا ويشوفوا باعينهم


----------



## maarttina (15 أبريل 2006)

عاوز تعرف تعمل ايه يا مايكل تاخدوا بعضكم وتروحوا اسكندرية وانتو كده كده بتموتوا مش فارقه دافعوا مع اخواتكم لحد ماتستردوا حقوقكم لن نرضي باي ترضيه تكون اقل من استقالة مدير الامن والمحافظ واعدام اللي عملوا كده لازم يعرفوا ان دمائنا مابقتش رخيصة ثوروا اتكلموا يا اقباط يا احفاد الفراعنة 
المارونيين كان عددهم لا يذكر جبن المسلميين في لبنان في الحرب الاهلية وخدوا حقوقهم واتعين رئيس جمهورية مسيحي لاول مرة في تاريخ لبنان 
الحرية لازم ليها شهداء واحنا المفروض اكتر ناس عارفيين ان الهنا حي الهنا قوي مش لازم نخاف 
عرفت دلوقتي تعمل ايه يا مايكل ؟؟؟
تدوسوا المسلميين اولاد العهره عائشة بالجزم زي ماعملوا المارونه في لبنان


----------



## artamisss (15 أبريل 2006)

*اخر الاخبار*

 اخر الاخبار  اللى  وردتنى  يا جماعه  من  مستشفى شرق المدينه  فى الاسكندريه  لان اختى  دكتورة هناك  وشاهدت الحدث بنفسها  من امبارح  لليوم 
وهى المستشفى القريبه   للكنيسه  والجامع    وتبعد بضعه كيلو مترات
 اثناء مرور الجنازة   علشان يدفنوا الشهيد  الامن طوق  المظاهرات  وقسمها لدفعتين   ومرت الدفعه  الاولى بسلام مع  الصندوق   علشان يدفنوة    لكن الاشتباكات  حصلت مع الدفعه  التانيه   عندما حاول رجال الشرطه تفريق  المظاهرات  وذلك باستخدا م  الطلقات الناريه  و القنابل المسيله للدموع 
 وبالفعل   اصيب  5 اشخاص   3 جروحهم  بسيطه  والاثنين الاخرين  جروح  غائرة  اثر طلقات  ناريه  احدهم  تلقاها  فى صدرة 


ياريت ياجماعه  يكون  التجربه  دى  بمثابه الم يفوقنا  كمسيحين  ازاى  نصوم  ونصلى  الاسبوع المبارك ده  ونفتكر ربنا فيه   لابالشعارات ولا بالهتافات  ها نننتصر على عدونا   لكن  بالصوم والصلاة   ياريت ياجماعه نفع قلوبنا  له  يقف معانا  زى ماوقف مع  جدودنا  ايام  جبل المقطم   وبكلمه  كيريىليسون  يارب ارحم  الجبل اتنقل   بالايمان  القوى  يارت  احنا كمان يكون ايمانا  قوى  زى جدودنا


----------



## ++menooo++ (15 أبريل 2006)

اولا شكرا يا ديانا على الخبر 
ثانيا اكيد هيكون ايمانا قوى زى جدودنا و ربنا يوفقنا كلنا فى خطوتنا القادمه


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2006)

*هدوا اعصابكم يا مسلمين ما في داعي للغلط*

*و ايضا نحن يا احبة خلي نضبط النفس لكن لا نتازل عن حقنا*

*مداخلتي هذه لحذف بعض الردود المسيئة من قبل عضو محمدي و ايضا لتهدأت الجو*
*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## mak dan (11 فبراير 2007)

نقلا عن وكالة cnn
CAIRO, Egypt (AP) -- One person is dead and more than a dozen others wounded in attacks on worshipers today at three Coptic Christian churches in Egypt.
The simultaneous assaults in the Mediterranean city of Alexandria were carried out during Friday Mass by knife-wielding assailants.
Police have set up checkpoints but the attackers got away.
At least two of 17 people hurt are in serious condition.
Hundreds of Christians have gathered outside the churches and some fighting is reported between them and Muslims.
The attacks came on what is Good Friday to most of the world's Christians. Egypt's Coptic Christians and other followers of the Greek Orthodox church celebrate the holiday a week later.

 كان معكم ماك دان من القدس المحتلة فلس طين


----------



## mak dan (11 فبراير 2007)

نقلا عن وكالة cnn
CAIRO, Egypt (AP) -- One person is dead and more than a dozen others wounded in attacks on worshipers today at three Coptic Christian churches in Egypt.
The simultaneous assaults in the Mediterranean city of Alexandria were carried out during Friday Mass by knife-wielding assailants.
Police have set up checkpoints but the attackers got away.
At least two of 17 people hurt are in serious condition.
Hundreds of Christians have gathered outside the churches and some fighting is reported between them and Muslims.
The attacks came on what is Good Friday to most of the world's Christians. Egypt's Coptic Christians and other followers of the Greek Orthodox church celebrate the holiday a week later.

 كان معكم ماك دان من القدس المحتلة فلس طين


----------

